# stallion nomination...what does it mean?



## wiseguy (13 February 2011)

hi all,

a friend just texted to say that she has bought a mare which has a nomination to a stallion standing in ireland and was wondering what exactly does 'nomination to a stallion' mean?

many thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 February 2011)

It means a covering to a stallion...


----------



## wiseguy (13 February 2011)

I thought so...just didn't want to sound stupid

the mare isn't exactly young and has bred foals before, so was wondering ifshe has nomination to stallion coz she didn't get in foal last year as in NFFR.

does nomination mean the covering is paid for?


----------



## wiseguy (13 February 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			It means a covering to a stallion...
		
Click to expand...

thanks btw


----------



## eventrider23 (13 February 2011)

it should do but would need to contact stud to be sure.


----------

